# Flexcut palm tools



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

I have bought a could flexcut palm chisels and gouges. I had the impression that they are good quality tools for the price. I do not know much about tool brands though. Can anyone enlighten me on this subject? I cannot go out and buy some really nice Japanese chisels right now, or in the near future. Are the Flexicut tools a good option? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mr. jinchao said:


> I have bought a could flexcut palm chisels and gouges. I had the impression that they are good quality tools for the price. I do not know much about tool brands though. Can anyone enlighten me on this subject? I cannot go out and buy some really nice Japanese chisels right now, or in the near future. Are the Flexicut tools a good option?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I don't understand your question. Did you already buy the chisels or considering it?

~tom


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

I have already bought two of them. I will eventually buy more, but I am wondering if flexcut is the way to go. If someone uses them, or hates them, they could sway my future chisel choice. I would love to purcase super Japanese chisels, but I cannot afford them. So I am looking for ideas.


----------



## Aleo12023 (May 24, 2011)

I really like Luthiers chisels, they feel awesome in your hand, and are priced very reasonably when compared to other premiums. They do roll in your hand a little, but I kind of like that.


----------



## Tooljunke (Apr 2, 2011)

I have quite a few Flexcut gouges . However, the real question is how you intend on using them. If you are planning to do woodcarving , then they exceptionaly great. But if you plan on using them like regular wood chisels then you will be disappointed. I do all types of woodworking,especially woodcarving and I have both the interchangable blades for hand work and the blades made for the recipocating power carver. I'm quite pleased with their performance and durability.They hold their edge quite well and are easy to keep honed. My biggest complaint is changing out the blades in the handle when I want a different profile. (Sometimes it can be a real pain) Hence , I've gone back and bought extra handles to reduce the many change outs. If you can, try to "feel" the different handles to see which one feels best in your hand before commiting to just one style of handle (They have several different type handles) BTW, the interchangeable blades are not suited for heavy mallet work ,but they do make ones that are. Check out their website (www.flexcut.com)
Hope this helps Bob.


----------

